
ClausIE: Clause-Based Open Information Extraction - aoldoni
https://gate.d5.mpi-inf.mpg.de/ClausIEGate/ClausIEGate
======
nl
A while ago, I tested Stanford's Core NLP Open IE implementation and UW (now
AllenAII)'s version[1]. The UW version was much better.

The paper for this make it look pretty good compared to that. I'll be trying
it.

[1] [https://github.com/allenai/openie-
standalone](https://github.com/allenai/openie-standalone)

~~~
jhzab
I came to the same conclusion. OTOH OpenIE is around 4x slower than CoreNLP
and the memory requirements can also be a problem (~4GB JVM heap space).

I would be really interested on how ClausIE stacks up to that.

ClausIE also seems to be using CoreNLP _and_ OpenNLP.

------
aoldoni
Paper at [https://people.mpi-
inf.mpg.de/~rgemulla/publications/delcorr...](https://people.mpi-
inf.mpg.de/~rgemulla/publications/delcorro13clausie.pdf)

~~~
brudgers
Clausie homepage: [https://www.mpi-inf.mpg.de/departments/databases-and-
informa...](https://www.mpi-inf.mpg.de/departments/databases-and-information-
systems/software/clausie/)

